# Melbourne basalt plains W/ pics



## NickGeee (Aug 9, 2014)

Headed up to a very nice spot in Cragieburn and found some cool skink species.
There were two main parts to the area, the Merri creek and the grasslands.
Around the creek we found some hibernating large-ish skinks


Ctenotus robustus by nickgherping, on Flickr
This robustus had some nice scars on its upper tail and a small regenerated section


tenotus robustus by nickgherping, on Flickr
Lifting a large rock uncovered this sleeping Southern water skink, and unfortunately the shock made it drop its tail...


Eulamprus tympanum by nickgherping, on Flickr
After that we moved to the grasslands, where even sexier animals awaited.
LERISTA!
unfortunately i didn't get many good shots of these, i was shivering in their divine presence.


Lerista bouganvillii by nickgherping, on Flickr 


Lerista bouganvillii by nickgherping, on Flickr
and perfect way to end it off.


Crinia signifera by nickgherping, on Flickr


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 10, 2014)

Went back to the same spot today, found some different species
one of the first rocks i checked had this snake, i apologise for the crappy photo, but i didn't want to touch a venomous snake without gloves 


Pseudonaja textilis juvie by nickgherping, on Flickr
Another one of these...


Lerista bougainvillii by nickgherping, on Flickr
another one of these...


Ctenotus robustus by nickgherping, on Flickr
some frogs.


Litoria ewengii by nickgherping, on Flickr


Limnodynastes tasmaniensis by nickgherping, on Flickr


Litoria ewengii by nickgherping, on Flickr


----------

